# Squeeky brakes



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

My mothers allroad 4.2 has squeeky high pitched squealing whenshe brakes lightly... there isnt anything when braking is hard... 
We have brought it to the shop and they said ti was just dirt on the pads which is completely bull****... anyone have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Squeeky brakes (Gberg888GLI)*

bu,mp


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Squeeky brakes (Gberg888GLI)*

yep- residue on the rotors. tell her to brake like a man - HARD


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Squeeky brakes (eurocars)*

ok- I can't let that reply ride for long.
After she does brake hard, how long before the squealing starts up again?
With a lighter amount of pressure on the pedal the backing of the pads could be and are floating on the caliper. If the anti squeal (grease) is worn off you will have metal on metal causing a squeal.
If a high consentrate of metal is in the pad material, you may have reached a chip that is laying flat (parallel) against the rotor causing a squeal.
There is not a cut and dry solution, it could be one of several different reasons.


_Modified by eurocars at 11:49 AM 11-20-2008_


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Squeeky brakes (eurocars)*

My '05 has started squealing as I call it. Front brakes. Only when light braking as in braking on approach to a traffic signal. Mine is intermittent, not every time I brake, like it is possibly weather related or brake temp related? 
My other two audis (both '91s) do not do it. I think mine is caused by inferior pads installed by the dealer prior to my purchase back in March.
Pads are not supposed to squeal anymore I recall reading somewhere. The last set of pads I bought from NAPA for one of my '91s, did not include anti-squeal shims as I had expected. When I asked about it, they said shims are no longer required due to improved pad material. I recall also being advised to be sure to use disc brake grease liberally on the back sides of the pads which is what I did. No squeal. If my allroad gets worse, I intend to rectify it myself with new and better pads and insuring enough disc brake grease is used. BTW if you do a DIY brake job, be sure to also use disc brake grease on the guide pins when reinstalling the caliper.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Squeeky brakes (gbssvcs)*

well there are high performance pads out there that squeal... so i wouldn't say unequivocally that brakes aren't supposed to do that.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Squeeky brakes (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

My kit squeals now and again, in normal everyday driving they also goo up a bit and need to be scrubbed off. I will say this "they bite like hell" it's worh it. Probably the best brakes I've had, without being BBK.


----------

